# Delta Diamond Seal Technology.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Has anyone had the opportunity to install this crap. I got a Delta 440 DST the other day and went to install it today. All plastic w/ pex supplies, if it worked I guess I could have lived with it. But I get the faucet tightened down and the base plate would slop around. I couldn't have gotten it tighter without breaking it, and the plate was still sloppy. So I removed it and went with an old reliable delta with the copper tubes and brass fittings. Worked just fine. I called Delta to ***** and she says it has to tighten down, I say no, and there is an 1/8" gap in the center between the plate and the sink. She became argumentitave with me, and I asked for her supervisor. So he put me on a "list" to recieve corrospondance on the problem. This is the second one I've had like this. Am I the only one, or have any of you had this problem. I know just looking at the insides of these, that most, if not all of you would call these a POS. Let me know if you have. I'm about ready to start WWIII on my Delta rep, and I would like some ammo from around the country. This is not the answer to metal contamination in water.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have installed a couple and had no trouble getting them tight but the supplies are crap. I can't get them to seal unless Cut them and use nylon ferrules.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I installed one yesterday and although the install went pretty well I found that the base stuck out over the square part of the narrow SS sink ledge. The larger shank holds it out further than it should. But the rubber seal underneath wasn't compromised.

I didn't mind installing it, but don't know why they have to make stuff so unstandard that it doesn't fit well.

I spoke with some supply house fellas today and they said that they were a bit leery of ordering them because they didn't feel like experimenting. I guess we'll see how it goes when we start getting callbacks on them, if we do. It was nice installing for the customer-supplied price and not having to supply tubes to install it. I was wondering about how the tubes hook to the stops - they don't go all the way in, but have little flanged seals instead. I hope that plastic is strong or they're going to break off when somebody shoves something under the sink.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Was a BIG Fan of the Delta #470 k/s faucet and the # 520 lavy !!! Now ,,,, not so much .

Have gone to the Kohler # 10433 k/s faucet and back to moen for lavys . Pretty disappointed in the delta change . 

my .02


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've installed a few of the diamond seal faucets without any problems yet. I really hope they don't totally phase out the seat & spring system, reliable and easy to service.


----------

